# Hi i'm new with High Fsh



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello 
I'm 39 and my lovely husband is 36 and we have just started IVF. I taken my first sniff of synarel. Am very apprehensive about next few weeks. What does this drug make you feel !!!   
Anyone also got high FSH. Would love to start chatting
lol sophie2 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Sophie

Good luck with your ivf. I have been sniffing for a couple of weeks and have had no effects! have been injecting for 10 days again with no effect although do seem to have put on a lot of weight!! Got lots of follies though and feel a little uncomfortable!!!! I'm having ec on monday 10/5.

Let me know how you're doing, your dates etc.

Love Jacqui x x


----------



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Jacqui 
Thank you for your encouraging words and great to know you have had no ill effects.
I am behind you hopefully ec 24 or 25th May.
Really good luck lets hope we have lots of follies i dont care if i feel uncomfortable, lets hope we are just lucky !!! 
love sophie2xxxx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Sophie

Will be looking out for your messages on the boards, wishing you lots of luck for lots of juicy eggs!!

I am a bit different to everyone on here as i am donating my eggs to my step sis so i will not be experiencing the et!!

Don't have any children of my own but would like to one day! Makes you realise when you get involved with somethin like this how difficult certain issues are!!

Anyway would love to keep in touch with you, my step sis is on here as angek and she will be having the eggs implanted next wednesday and she would love to hear from you as well. She also has high FSH and is at the Lister!!! You two should hook up!!!

jacqui x x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sophie 

I've also got a high FSH - last result was 86 so I definately couldn't do IVF and am doing egg donation (using my step-sis's eggs). She's got EC on Mon 10th and I'll be having ET on Wednesday or thurs. Very excited now that we're nearly there!

I noticed on your profile that you're doing acupuncture and you've sent a hair sample off - I started acupuncture last August - and I love it. I read somewhere that acupuncture and reflexology can help with fertility problems and I go to the Hale Clinic in London. Acupuncture has had a great effect on me - it made my periods more regular. Have you noticed any difference yet? I sent off a hair sample last year to see if I had any deficiancies - nothing very interesting came up and I was left with tufts of hair missing !!!!

Noticed that you're at the Lister - so am I! Who's your consultant? I feel like it's my second home at the moment!

Good luck with your sniffing!

Ange x


----------



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Ange
How great to speak to you, esp as u are at lister too. My FSH is 20 at mo so will do ivf if nothing happens my sister will donate an egg.
What an amazing person jacqui is i hope all goes really really well for you both.  
Ihave found acupunture great and i have been taking herbs as well quite disgusing but the tea i feel has calmed me down and i am not nearly as anxious and stressed as before.
I can give you name of herb place if u want. also havent had reply from hair place, but as im sniffing etc i think i will wait to see outcome of this treatment.
Im so so pleased to have found this site as i dont feel alone any more.

have also found the counselling at lister brilliant and have started a journal with my thoughts etc.
Hope i have repiled in the correct way as im not computer literate !!
lol sophie2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

oh ange 
my consultant is marie wren who's yours 
lol sophie2 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sophie

My consultant is Jaya Parikh - she's brill! We're off there early tomorrow morning for Jacqui's EC. 

When do you start your injections? 

Take care

Love Ange x


----------

